# How do you clean smoke from a bow?



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

We got a used Mathews Switchhback xl for my husband yesterday and it reeks like smoke. My husband didn't notice it when he bought it, but I did. Now my hubby wants me to try and remove the smell. It is so bad he can't put it in his closet. Any ideas on how to remove it?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

this is a modern bow mainly synthetic materials and an alumnium riser 

i know bow hunting in the rain that my modern compound bow got plenty wet 

you could try wiping it down with a damp cloth first if that and letting it air out side didn't get it 

i would think gently scrub it in the bath tub with a small brush and some unsented dish washing detergent then rince well and wipe dry and apply a light coat of oil to any hardware that could rust

usually if a scent sticks with a hard metal and or synthetic material like fiberglass it is because there is an oil or grease holding the smell 

the mild detergent should clean the oil and remove the smell that is with the oil 

you may also want to replace the string it could hold the smell but the cables should be fine

you might call and ask mathewes if there would e anything wrong with washing it first.


----------



## littlecleo (Mar 6, 2009)

If you have a Dollar General, or Dollar Tree store nearby, pick up a bottle of LA's Totally Awesome cleaner. It will clean anything! I cleaned a house I bought that was inhabited by chain smokers previously, and Awesome cleaner "melted" the nicotine/tar from everything, it really works, and only costs a dollar.


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks. I think I will call Mathews. I'm afraid of breaking the new toy


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

i agrre wipe it with a mild soapy cloth and hang it out on the porch or in a building let it air out or in this case air off lol .


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Awsome bow. Wipe it down with a soapy damp cloth the follow it with a clear damp cloth. Mist it with vanallia and hang it in a cool dry place for a while.
By the way lots of bow hunters mist them selves with vanalla after they get to the stand to kill the human scent.

 Al


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The local pawnshop cleans with windex. I find that windex will clean many things that a person never considers the product suitable to use. A really grubby finish on a vehicle can be prepared for waxing by first "washing" in windex.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

a strong rubbing alcohol to get rid of the smoke condensate and residue. Did good for me, and didnt take the finish of any of my rifles, so I'd say test it out, and see what happens. Good Buy, good Luck ! ! 

DG



agmantoo said:


> The local pawnshop cleans with windex. I find that windex will clean many things that a person never considers the product suitable to use. A really grubby finish on a vehicle can be prepared for waxing by first "washing" in windex.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Spray it with Scent Killer Spray.Shouldn't hurt anything and should work.

big rockpile


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Anyone want to bet that it isn't tobacco smoke? I have a hard time imagining how a bow could absorb it unless it was put there in another form. There are some masking scents which make me think that they will scare away every deer for miles but it's a natural one to them. 

Martin


----------

